# D2H shutter count



## redtippmann (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a d2h and it has 86,600+ files. So is that allot and any one know what it would be to replace it if it fails?


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2009)

You can look here for shutter life stats. Scroll down to Nikon D2H on the right.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a great site but one thing to mention is the skew of the death statistics. The problem with the alive statistics is that it tells you nothing. The problem with the death statistics is that people who have had a bad experience are MUCH more likely to scream from the rooftops about it. 

Certainly the 65000 average death clicks is far from the rated +200000 that the camera's shutter is given by Nikon. And quite often these ratings can be dramatically exceeded.


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2009)

So true.

And on that note you would surmise the Internet would be very good at breeding skeptics.

Alas, that doesn't seem to be the case. :er:


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 7, 2009)

So it's a 50-50 weather it works or will last a while.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 8, 2009)

KmH said:


> And on that note you would surmise the Internet would be very good at breeding skeptics.
> 
> Alas, that doesn't seem to be the case. :er:



You're confusing "crowd sourced thinking" with actual common sense. 



redtippmann said:


> So it's a 50-50 weather it works or will last a while.



?? What kind of a statistic is that.


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 8, 2009)

You know 50% it will work and 50% it won't. Right?


----------



## Jay5oh (Jul 8, 2009)

I had the lens mount, all rubber grips and shutter replaced on mine at the beginning of the year. Cost was around $320 if I recall.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2009)

Jay5oh said:


> I had the lens mount, all rubber grips and shutter replaced on mine at the beginning of the year. Cost was around $320 if I recall.


The mount and the grips are all a piece of cake, being on the outside of the body, mostly just what the parts cost. The shutter replacement was the main cost, figure $200-$250 of that total for the shutter replacement.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad news. http://TheDiscerningPhotographer.comI used to deal with Nikon on these very cameras till we switched to Canon about 3 years ago. They charge an arm and a leg to replace a shutter, don't be surprised if they quote you $400-$600 to change it. This is crazy since Canon is doing the same basic job for under $300.
Andrew
TheDiscerningPhotographer.com


----------



## songhuiying (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone bought this type of sling shot before that holds the amo in the handle? Wholesale Sporting Goods Items Shipped To You Direct From China Wholesaler 
this company has free shipping to anywhere in the world and they guarantee delivery to Australia. I heard that sling shots 
are ok to sell in Australia as long as you say they are being used to toss bait in the water when you go fishing, any truth 
to thatone?


----------



## Jay5oh (Jul 17, 2009)

Andrew Boyd said:


> Bad news. http://TheDiscerningPhotographer.comI used to deal with Nikon on these very cameras till we switched to Canon about 3 years ago. They charge an arm and a leg to replace a shutter, don't be surprised if they quote you $400-$600 to change it. This is crazy since Canon is doing the same basic job for under $300.
> Andrew
> TheDiscerningPhotographer.com


 
Re-read my above reply. I just had mine replaced on a D2h in january of this year. Total cost with shutter, all rubber, lens mount and I think they also replaced the CF card door (not sure if the actual door or the door for the switch to open the CF door) was around $320.

We have come to the conclusion that the shutter alone was probably in the $200 ballpark.


----------

